

Welcome to Tock: A ticketing system for restaurants - applecore
http://tocktix.com/blog/

======
chockablock
This is the system used by Alinea--they are making it available to other
restaurants

------
applecore
Previously, there was an excellent discussion on Nick Kokonas' _Tickets for
Restaurants_.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7853786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7853786)

